# My score Today!



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

THis was my FIRST ever CC purchase...and boy do they smell terriffic! I was lucky enough to get my hands on a 10 pack of Romeo y Julieta Ex #4 from 1999! I am so damn excited to smoke one of these things...if heaven has a smell, I think that it would smell like THESE cigars!!!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

congratulations Kipp!
I'm sure you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats Kipp!!

I'm thinking of placing my first order very soon....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

No photo means it never happened...


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Let us see! Please!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Photos Kipp - even if it is with that crappy phone of yours - LOL :kicknuts: :hug:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> No photo means it never happened...


LOL. I can vouch that it DID indeed happen!!

....and now I see the picture. Ah I love Monday's.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

they look fantastic, and i bet they taste just as good too. great pick up


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Kipp, that's one heck of a first order. Awesome:mrgreen:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Very Nice Kipp! I still have about 90 days until I get home and drop my first order.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. I can vouch that it DID indeed happen!!
> 
> ....and now I see the picture. Ah I love Monday's.


Oh yeah...did I mention that I did none of the work?!?! LOL


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Oh yeah...did I mention that I did none of the work?!?! LOL


LOL. I wish you would have told me this was your first purchase and I would have made it extra special. Although I must say this was a pretty damn good first purchase too! LOL.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Oh yeah...did I mention that I did none of the work?!?! LOL


And why does that not surprise any of us...??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice pickup bro. I got news my first order made it to it first destination today. I cant wait...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. I wish you would have told me this was your first purchase and I would have made it extra special. Although I must say this was a pretty damn good first purchase too! LOL.


Dude...I have a cigar that was UNTOUCHABLE for me, sitting in my humi at home...I think that YOU SIR, have done enough!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> And why does that not surprise any of us...??? :mrgreen:


Oh! Llama on llama burn!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Oh! Llama on llama burn!


May I call your attention to your own "self touching" thread...I believe that I, not Shawn, was the first to burn a llama today...please note the time of the comment that I made about a certain photoCHOPPED picture of Shawn and his SBIFO...the defense rests.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Wait till you light one up and get the cocoa-cedar-cherry-earth goodness.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The words self touching, Shawn, SBIFO... None of those should ever be used in the same conversation... Ever...


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Very very nice Kipp.

I have never had something that old, I am sure they will be incredible.

Great pick up and thanks for the pictures.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn Kipp, nice first order. If my first CC order is half that good I'll be a very happy man.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

astripp said:


> Wait till you light one up and get the cocoa-cedar-cherry-earth goodness.


Andrew well put, I think that about sums it up :thumb:


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Congrats i also got my first CC order today, nothing as nice as of yours. But i did get enough to put a smile on my face ...... and anchor myself to the top of this mountain before i fall down the slope hard hah.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

apollyon9515 said:


> Congrats i also got my first CC order today, nothing as ice as of yours. But i did get enough to put a smile on my face ...... and anchor myself to the top of this mountain before i fall down the slope hard hah.


John, care to share what your anchor is?


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

jdfutureman said:


> John, care to share what your anchor is?


never mind I just saw your thread, very well played. :mrgreen:


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

jdfutureman said:


> never mind I just saw your thread, very well played. :mrgreen:


Well my actual anchor is my wife.... she didnt like buying cheapo NCs off joes jam, she really wont like me buying lots of CCs hah. I might have to make another order(probably several who am i kidding), before the end of the season.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

primetime76 said:


>


Look sweet enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

